# Don't Do This In the AM!!!



## dorkweed (Aug 31, 2012)

I had just sat down to eat my bacon and eggs this AM and I turned on the boob tube.  Anyhow; did a bit of flipping channels.....................and I came across a channel with "Julie Newmar" as Catwoman in the old series................... in the black jumpsuit.

Well heck;  I just had to just keep the channel and pay my respects whilst eating my bacon and eggs and all..............

Well guess who cannot get the "batman" theme song out of his head today  It was driving me nuts today while working..........................did I mention the black jumpsuit??????  6'2" in stilettos!!


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 31, 2012)

Holy bat wood, Batman! Some people might not like OTA TV, but I get Batman and Get Smart. What else do you need? 
Just saw your 20...were pancakes included in this breakfast as well?


----------



## dorkweed (Aug 31, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> Holy bat wood, Batman! Some people might not like OTA TV, but I get Batman and Get Smart. What else do you need?
> Just saw your 20...were pancakes included in this breakfast as well?


 

No flapjacks;  but, to totally honest I missed my mouth a couple times with the bacon and eggs due to the black jumpsuit.

Did I mention the black jumpsuit???


----------



## Lewiston (Aug 31, 2012)

Was she wearing a black jumpsuit?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 31, 2012)

yeah, she was a looker. So was Barbara Eden......I love watchin her in those "I dream of Genie" re-runs. Dammit she was hot back in the day!! Larry Hagman, you lucky bassturd........


----------



## osagebow (Aug 31, 2012)

Hit yourself in the eyes with some anti-shark spray, that will get Julie Newmar and that song out of your head.






Best scene in any movie, EVER.


----------



## Dave_B (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep, Barbara Eden was definitely tough.  Not to derail this thread completely but how about Marlo Thomas, That Girl; or Elizabeth Montgomery, Bewitched.


----------



## TimJ (Sep 1, 2012)

whoooo....what about them doublemint twins


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 1, 2012)

Dave_B said:


> Yep, Barbara Eden was definitely tough. Not to derail this thread completely but how about Marlo Thomas, That Girl; or Elizabeth Montgomery, Bewitched.


Genie was hotter than most. THey got away with revealing a lot of real estate with her cleavage for the times ,to a young boys delight.


----------



## Defiant (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## WES999 (Sep 2, 2012)

When you mentioned black jumpsuit it reminded me of this show, The Avengers with Dianna Rigg


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2012)

I remember a few yrs back you could get a DVD set of all Avengers eps with Diana Rigg - 51 total,for around $100 -120. Since discontinued,they're now going from $225 used over $400 new on Amazon.

That's insane.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

Julie Newmar reality check.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Julie Newmar reality check.


 
Killjoy.


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll see your Catwoman and raise you a Wonder Woman.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

well, now that the gloves are off and this thread is officially derailed , I'll raise your Wonderwoman with a Christie Brinkley.....






Man I can't tell you how many times I drooled as a young man when I saw her on TV........AHEM!!


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 2, 2012)

She doesn't count, no superpowers.

It was derailed on post #1.


----------



## loon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Julie Newmar reality check.


 

Back in the day Bart 

loon


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah I know. After this thread started I looked up a current pic of Dianna Rigg and it brought a tear to my eye.

Actually Julie ain't bad looking now.


----------



## blades (Sep 2, 2012)

Why is it that the mirror in the bathroom keeps cracking when I shave?


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

Youse guys !!

Sam Elliot turned 68 *sobs*


----------



## loon (Sep 2, 2012)

Mrs Loon thinks he's pretty cool also Dixie


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> View attachment 73056
> 
> Youse guys !!
> 
> Sam Elliot turned 68 *sobs*


 

Could be worse Dix. Could be worse.


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

loon said:


> Mrs Loon thinks he's pretty cool also Dixie


 
Love me some Sam Elliott


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Could be worse Dix. Could be worse.


 
I know. Never was a George Reeves fan, although I loved watching it as a kid.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

Noel Neill. The original Lois Lane.


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Noel Neill. The original Lois Lane.


 
Right fine looking woman.

Joan Blondell


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


>


 
A role model for many women in the 70's.... awesome.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 2, 2012)

Funny and beautiful, oh yes smart also!


----------



## loon (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

loon said:


>


 
Really????


----------



## loon (Sep 2, 2012)

Guess i just blew it? but i thought we were into old time gals?

*Raquel Welch* 

loon


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

loon said:


> Guess i just blew it? but i thought we were into old time gals?
> 
> *Raquel Welch*
> 
> loon


 
Nah !! I know who she is..just don't think of the "bomb shells" as real bomb shells... there were so many others who were 10+'s, ya know?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> She doesn't count, no superpowers.
> 
> It was derailed on post #1.


 but she drove a red Ferrari 308 GTA in Lampoons Vacation...........that counts as a superpower!!


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> but she drove a red Ferrari 308 GTA in Lampoons Vacation...........that counts as a superpower!!


 
No,it doesn't !!

*whaps*


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> No,it doesn't !!
> 
> *whaps*


 Oh, but yes it does!  Look at that killer smile!  And those powerful eyes could just burn a hole right through you!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

sorry guys and gals, but I truly think that Barbara Eden was the BOMB, probably one of the all-around prettiest women of all time in my book.  Enough so to rank her right up at #1.  The early pin-up pics of her are incredible.


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

OK...
Redford


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

Another hottie






I love James Garner....Murph got his name from him in "Murphy's Romance".


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> OK...
> Redford


 Redford was (and still is) one of my childhood heroes.  He's Jeremiah Johnson, for pete's sake!


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't forget Roddy !!


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2012)

And Jack


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Redford was (and still is) one of my childhood heroes. He's Jeremiah Johnson, for pete's sake!


 

Dude....Paul Newman in his  1970 directorial debut "Sometimes A Great Notion" 

McCulloch CP 125S w/steel sleeve yeah bay-bee


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

When Raquel did the Playboy photo shoot at age 55  a talk show host asked her what her son Damon thought about it. She said he told her "Mom all of my friends think you are hot!".


----------



## dorkweed (Sep 3, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> When Raquel did the Playboy photo shoot at age 55 a talk show host asked her what her son Damon thought about it. She said he told her "Mom all of my friends think you are hot!".


 




Did I mention the "black jumpsuit"??



This thread should be moved back to the "wood shed" for obvious reasons!


I've never had so much nasal "iced tea" spray on on keyboard until  I got back home today


----------

